# Help - My Tortoise wont eat.



## Elise1987 (Aug 31, 2008)

Hi...
Im completely new to this, so hopefully loads of people will get to view and comment on this message.

My Hermans tortoise (1 year 6 months) hasnt touched his food for 5 days, although he nibbles a bit on his cuttle fish. He is still very energetic however. He has refuses to eat veg, fruit and plants, so all he's ever eaten is the T-rex dried tortoise food.
Is it possible that he's trying to hibernate, even though he lives in a viv with lamp and UV light? - He comes out for a walk in a warm room for a few hours per day and ive bathed him in the repto-boost solution to help boost his appetite.

If anyone can help or have any ideas of what I can do, I'd be so grateful.
Please get back to me.
Thanks.
Elise x


----------



## paulmcd (Jun 2, 2008)

is he too nig for his tank of stressed


----------



## paulmcd (Jun 2, 2008)

is he too big for his tank***


----------



## kayz21 (Sep 16, 2008)

hey ive found that my tortoises wont eat if there tank is dirty, as soon as i clean it out they eat again


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

What did he do this time last year?
Marina


----------

